# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  [Android] Albania News - Shqipëri Lajme

## agentgum

The Albania(AL) News app that allows you to enjoy latest news from multiple newspapers sources in English and Albanian (shqip).
► If you perfer nation, metro, international news or from Lajme such as Anabel, Albeu, Zëri i Amerikës and other newspaper publications you will surely enjoy Albania(AL) News.

► Albania(AL) News brings you Latest News Headlines, Top Stories, Tech news anytime anywhere. Got latest news from Albeu, Ora News, Utv News,etc., while on the move.

► Access smashing news and top Albania(AL) News from great newspapers along with Super Sport, Channel One, Koha Net.

► You will also find lifestyle news right here from Koha Net, Radio Nacional, 24 Ore. You can access news, local news, national, international news, election, politics & breaking news everyday.
Albania(AL) News
Other apps you may also like:
a
Features:
- Swipe pages just like a sincere newspaper
- Share to friends with one click.
- All News updated in real-time, as agile as news is published.
- Newspaper or magazine are categorized into branches
- Adjust text font size and line segragegation.
- Add news to your main list for reading later.

1. Radio Nacional
2. Zëri i Amerikës
3. Gazeta Tema
4. Lajmi Dot Net
5. Scan Tv
6. Channel One
7. Anabel
8. AlbNews
9. Ora News
10. Tv Klan
11. Balkan Web
12. Albeu
13. Super Sport
14. Vizion Plus
15. 24 Ore
16. Radio Televizioni Shquiptar
17. Gazeta Express
18. Koha Net
19. Telegrafi
20. Noa Lajme
21. BBC
22. Top Channel
23. Utv News
PlayStore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...news.newspaper

----------

